# Не получается поменять шрифт в консоли

## hoefo

Здравствуйте. Устанавливаю gentoo, пытаюсь поставить русскую локализацию, для этого обновляю консольные шрифты. Я ещё не компилировал ядро. При вводе команды 

```
/etc/init.d/consolefont restart
```

 выдаёт ошибку 

```
* WARNING: consolefont is already starting
```

 Ворчит при командах start и stop. На команде zap выдаёт 

```
*Manually resetting consolefont to stpped state
```

 Делал всё по этому гайду https://antizlo.blogspot.com/2010/03/gentoo-linux-utf-8.html

Есть идеи с чем это может быть связано? У меня openrc, если это важно

----------

## hoefo

Только что узнал о команде setfont, с ней шрифт поставился. Пока обойдусь без keymap. Надеюсь, что ничего плохого не произойдёт до перезагрузки

----------

